# fitting issue



## KMA148 (7 mo ago)

Hello,

A year ago our AC died on our HVAC system, since the system was over 20 years old we decided to replace the furnace as well the AC. Where it's located there is not a lot of room so we ordered a replacement that was the exact same size, but due to covid the AC was on back order so we installed the new furnace as winter was coming. The AC parts showed up a few months later and we just put them in our storage shed as we didn't really need it installed at that time. We called a guy to come hook everything up but we ran into a problem. The new A coil and housing are too big. When we ordered the system we told the sales rep what we had and that the new system had to be the exact same size. So when the AC parts showed up I didn't bother to verify, too much time has passed and we can't return it. the original A coil and housing was 17.5" tall the new one is 23" tall. The duct work that attaches to the top of the A coil is 14" in height and it's tucked in between two of the floor joist in our partial basement. My question is can I trim the duct work so it will fit or is there a minimum amount of space needed from the top of the A coil to the top of the duck work?

Thanks


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

KMA148 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A year ago our AC died on our HVAC system, since the system was over 20 years old we decided to replace the furnace as well the AC. Where it's located there is not a lot of room so we ordered a replacement that was the exact same size, but due to covid the AC was on back order so we installed the new furnace as winter was coming. The AC parts showed up a few months later and we just put them in our storage shed as we didn't really need it installed at that time. We called a guy to come hook everything up but we ran into a problem. The new A coil and housing are too big. When we ordered the system we told the sales rep what we had and that the new system had to be the exact same size. So when the AC parts showed up I didn't bother to verify, too much time has passed and we can't return it. the original A coil and housing was 17.5" tall the new one is 23" tall. The duct work that attaches to the top of the A coil is 14" in height and it's tucked in between two of the floor joist in our partial basement. My question is can I trim the duct work so it will fit or is there a minimum amount of space needed from the top of the A coil to the top of the duck work?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the ductwork layout. A picture would help. To see what your working with.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

